# Albstadt Bikemarathon 2014



## onkel_doc (3. Januar 2014)

So, seit 02.01.2014 ist die Anmeldung wieder offen.

Ich und meine Freundin sind angemeldet und mit dabei.

Abends dann Party...

Wie jedes Jahr wird es sicher wieder nein super Anlass. Und dieses Jahr ist es die 20te Auflage...


Falls jemand News darüber hat kann er es hier gerne posten. Bin um jede streckeninfo oder anderes interessiert.

Bis dann


----------



## Laktathunter (3. Januar 2014)

Ich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (5. Januar 2014)

Traditionsrennen! Ich hoffe auf reichlich Hitze und Staub!!


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Januar 2014)

Ich auch lieber als schlimm und regen. Am besten so wie letztes Jahr...


----------



## FW-Michl (17. Februar 2014)

Und ich bin das erste mal dabei, bin gespannt wie es so wird.


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2014)

Du wirst begeistert sein... ein tolles rennen mit super Zuschauer...


----------



## martinos (22. Februar 2014)

FW-Michl schrieb:


> Und ich bin das erste mal dabei, bin gespannt wie es so wird.



... lass dir Zeit, hintenraus wird's zäh


----------



## pug304 (22. Februar 2014)

martinos schrieb:


> ... lass dir Zeit, hintenraus wird's zäh



wenn es hintenraus zu zäh wird hast am Anfang zu wenig trainiert  oder Dein Frosch steht zu aufrecht im Wind ))


----------



## SuperSamuel (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute.
Möchte dieses Jahr auch an den Start gehen...
Wie issn der Marathon so? Viele Vollgas-Halb-Profis oder auch Durchschnittsbiker?
Die Strecke... Viel Schotterpisten oder auch mal Pfade? Technisch anspruchsvoll?
Rahmenprogramm?
Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Haferstroh (23. Februar 2014)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Möchte dieses Jahr auch an den Start gehen...
> Wie issn der Marathon so? Viele Vollgas-Halb-Profis oder auch Durchschnittsbiker?
> Die Strecke... Viel Schotterpisten oder auch mal Pfade? Technisch anspruchsvoll?
> ...



Jede Leistungsklasse hat dort mehr als ausreichend Gesellschaft. Fahrtechnisch leicht, wenig Pfade, die gute Stimmung macht aber viel wett. Rahmenprogramm ist sehr gut (Citysprint, uvm.)


----------



## martinos (24. Februar 2014)

pug304 schrieb:


> wenn es hintenraus zu zäh wird hast am Anfang zu wenig trainiert  oder Dein Frosch steht zu aufrecht im Wind ))



oder du hast zu schnell angegangen - ging mir selber im ersten Jahr so. Der Frosch ist total aerodynamisch, an dem kann es nicht liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FW-Michl (24. Februar 2014)

Naja, da bin ich schon gespannt. Trainieren tue ich ja schon, nur ob es richtig ist wie ich es mache, wird sich zeigen. Mal schauen.
@SuperSamuel: Ich bin auch nur Hobbyfahrer, somit sind wir schon zu zweit ;-)


----------



## BLAM (1. März 2014)

Als ehemaliger Älbler kann ich vielleicht auch ein paar Infos beisteuern:

Strecke ist eine totale Drückerstrecke. Man muss in der Lage sein, kurze Anstiege mit hohem Tempo zu drücken und nicht zu weit ins Laktat zu kommen. Technisch anspruchslos. Also.. viele Intervalle fahren


----------



## m7cha (2. März 2014)

Werde das erste Mal seit meiner Studizeit nach über 10 Jahren am Start stehen.


----------



## Laktathunter (2. März 2014)

Hab auch noch ne Rechnung offen, vor über 10 Jahren mit nem Defekt bei 40Km ausgeschieden


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2014)

Bin dieses Jahre das 3 mal dabei. Sa Abend Party auf dem Dorfplatz. Super Stimmung an der Strecke auch wenn mal Scheizz Wetter ist. Die Leute dort sind einfach klasse.

Strecke ist nicht anspruchsvoll was Technik anbelangt. Eine sogenannte bolzerstrecke. Gut ist wenn man den Windschatten ausnützen kann am Anfang.

Hinten raus wird's schon hart. Da kommen dann noch knackige anstiege. 

Für mich aber wirklich ein super Rennen mit tollen Zuschauern und netten Albstädter...


----------



## Laktathunter (5. März 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Bin dieses Jahre das 3 mal dabei. Sa Abend Party auf dem Dorfplatz. Super Stimmung an der Strecke auch wenn mal Scheizz Wetter ist. Die Leute dort sind einfach klasse.
> 
> Strecke ist nicht anspruchsvoll was Technik anbelangt. Eine sogenannte bolzerstrecke. Gut ist wenn man den Windschatten ausnützen kann am Anfang.
> 
> ...



...ich werd in deinem Windschatten hängen Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (24. März 2014)

Dann mach mal voran mit dem Training...ich bin als Schnellstarter bekannt


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (1. April 2014)

Bin auch wieder am Start, mal schauen was dieses Jahr für ne Zeit rauskommt


----------



## onkel_doc (5. April 2014)

Die zeit... 
Am abend ist das unter den Altstädter immer das Thema nr 1...

freu mich auch schon wieder drauf...


----------



## Haferstroh (5. April 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Die zeit...
> Am abend ist das unter den Altstädter immer das Thema nr 1...
> 
> freu mich auch schon wieder drauf...



Zeit 

Mich interessiert nur ob ich den Streckenrekord geknackt habe, alles andere ist unwichtig. Den Streckenrekord im Verpflegungsstellenplündern oder Windschattenlutschen oder den Rekord bei der tollkühnsten Zieleinfahrtspose z.B.


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (5. April 2014)

Wir haben ein Firmen Team, das Ranking interessiert mich. Ansonsten zählt nur der Spass 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (6. April 2014)

zieleinfahrtspose...da hab ich noch was...


----------



## Don Stefano (6. April 2014)

Startnummer sieht schon mal nach ner schnellen Zeit aus!

Mobil gesendet mit Tapatalk.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. April 2014)

Die Startnummer ist nichts besonders. Die andere im Album ist 3stellig...block 1...


----------



## onkel_doc (6. April 2014)

Bei diesem Foto sieht man am rechten Ellenbogen die narben eines sturzes 2 Monate vorher... das rennen letztes Jahr bin ich dann mit einem teilabriss der trizepssehne gefahren...

Nach dem rennen würde ich dann noch operiert...

Freu mich dieses Jahr und hoffe bis dahin nicht wieder verletzt zu sein.


----------



## Laktathunter (7. April 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> zieleinfahrtspose...da hab ich noch was...


Also wenn du so zu nem Rennen kommst, starte ich sicher nicht mit dir gemeinsam Jens. Hättest dich vorab ja mal waschen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (10. April 2014)

Hach, war das schoen:


----------



## Kofure (10. April 2014)

Ich bin dieses Jahr auch mal dabei, die wahrscheinlich letzte Chance während dem Studium muss ich ja nutzen 
Werde aber wohl keinen von euch auf der Strecke sehen ich werde als Bummelfahrer unterwegs sein.

Ist bekannt ob es irgendwas spezielles bezüglich des Jubiläums geben wird ?


----------



## onkel_doc (11. April 2014)

habe bis jetzt nichts gehört kann aber mal einen bekannten fragen der mit seiner firma als unterhalter am micro unterwegs ist...


----------



## Laktathunter (11. April 2014)

Kofure schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses Jahr auch mal dabei, die wahrscheinlich letzte Chance während dem Studium muss ich ja nutzen
> Werde aber wohl keinen von euch auf der Strecke sehen ich werde als Bummelfahrer unterwegs sein.
> 
> Ist bekannt ob es irgendwas spezielles bezüglich des Jubiläums geben wird ?


Dabei sein ist alles, wer alles gibt hat Lob verdient...


----------



## winterseitler (3. Mai 2014)

Kurze Frage: sind die Transponder in der Startnummer oder Kettenstrebe+Kabelbinder?

Gruß Markus


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (3. Mai 2014)

Bis jetzt waren sie immer an der Nummer 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Mai 2014)

Letztes mal an der nummer


----------



## winterseitler (6. Mai 2014)

Danke euch Beiden.


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2014)

Albstadt ist natürlich absoluter Pflichttermin! Starte jetzt das 7. mal. Würde dieses Jahr gerne unter die 4 Stunden Schallmauer fahren...was haben die, die das hier schaffen denn so für Trainingslaufleistungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scooter_werner (1. Juni 2014)

Das sollte bei ordentlicher Veranlagung und effizientem Training selbst mit weniger als 5000 Jahreskilometern zu schaffen sein


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (1. Juni 2014)

5000 km ist schon eine Ansage, ich schaff gerade mal 2000-2500 km. Mehr Zeit ist leider nicht drin... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kofure (1. Juni 2014)

Also ist mein erster Start und hoffe auf 4:30-4:45, Trainingsleistung 2014~  2400km, wenn man ab Juli 2013 rechnet dann so Ca 4300. Aber ich trainiere nach keinem Plan oder Puls daher denke ich ist meine Zielzeit realistisch.


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (1. Juni 2014)

Awa locker ich bin mit ~1000 km 4/40 gefahren... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kofure (1. Juni 2014)

Fahre erst seit nem Jahr so wirklich MTB, mir fehlen noch ein  Körner am berg. Ich rechne halt von der kleinen Runde in Albstadt (1660 hm 66 km) hoch. Da brauch ich so etwa 3:30h von daher wird's nicht viel schneller als 4:40 werden .


----------



## Don Stefano (2. Juni 2014)

Ich muss leider meinen Startplatz wg. Meniskusriss abgeben, bei Interesse PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha_87 (3. Juni 2014)

Hast eine


----------



## Twenty9er (4. Juni 2014)

Die Strecke setzt sich aus vielen kurzen Anstiegen zusammen, die am Ende ziemlich nerven und die letzten Kräfte rauben können ....Sägezahnprofil eben. Muss man mögen. Ich mag persönlich eher weniger, aber dafür längeren Anstiege. Trotzdem ist das Rennen eine absolute Empfehlung.
20 Jahre müssen andere Veranstaltungen erst mal schaffen.


----------



## Sascha_87 (4. Juni 2014)

Wenn jmd. einen Startplatz abzugeben hat, bitte Pn, danke!


----------



## schleifstein (4. Juni 2014)

Suche ebenfalls Startplatz, am besten unter 01749912965 melden, DANKE !


----------



## Luke.HdR (7. Juni 2014)

Falls jemand noch einen Startplatz hat würde ich mich auch freuen. Will dieses Jahr endlich mal wieder ein Rennen fahren und war die vorletzten beiden Jahre schon in Albstadt. Das wäre ideal für mich.
Freue mich über ne PN.


----------



## fetzwech (16. Juni 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Albstadt ist natürlich absoluter Pflichttermin! Starte jetzt das 7. mal. Würde dieses Jahr gerne unter die 4 Stunden Schallmauer fahren...was haben die, die das hier schaffen denn so für Trainingslaufleistungen?


Alpencross in KW27 ist mein Training, mal schauen obs langt für die 4 Stunden


----------



## domingo2 (16. Juni 2014)

angepeilt 3h20min-3h25min = 10 std. Training die Woche!  wir sehen uns


----------



## BLAM (16. Juni 2014)

4h Schallmauer? Die 2013er-Strecke (die auch dieses Jahr gefahren wird) ist 20 Minuten schneller als die "alte". Die neue Schallmauer dürfte bei 3:30 liegen


----------



## Dröni (16. Juni 2014)

Hi, da ich leider nicht am Bike Marathon teilnehmen kann biete ich hiermit meinen Startplatz an.
Bei Interesse einfach eine Nachricht schreiben.

Gruß Dröni

*Update 19.06:*
Ich habe den Startplatz bereits an jemand weitergegeben, daher bitte keine Anfragen mehr stellen.

Gruß Dröni


----------



## -flowjunkie- (18. Juni 2014)

Werde das Wochenende 18.-20.07 mir die Strecke genauer anschauen. Wenn noch jemand aus dem Landkreis Unterallgäu Interesse hat an gemeinsammen Biken, oder einer Fahrgemeinschaft am 05.10 (fahr gegen 6:00 über Biberach nach 72818 ca. 1,5-2std. ca. 105Km schön Landstr. Sonntagsmorgens) einfach PNen. Komme aus dem von Memmingen ca. 18 Km entfernten Winterrieden PLZ 87785.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan74 (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
muß leider auch passen, daher wird mein Startplatz frei.
Bei Interesse bitte ne PN schicken.
Grüße Stefan.

*Ist reserviert!*


----------



## m7cha (21. Juni 2014)

Muss mich leider mit einreihen. Hatte Montag eine Mandel OP und fall noch mind. 3-4 Wochen rennmässig aus. Also wer noch einen STartplatz braucht  PN


----------



## Gixxertwins (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich kann leider dieses Jahr nicht an diesem tollen Event teilnehmen und biete hier meinen Startplatz an.
Also wer Interesse hat, einfach PN 

SCHON WEG!!!

Gruss Chris


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Juni 2014)

Bei mir sind 3:30 angepeilt...und das mit 6h Training im Schnitt. Hoffe ich kann ganz vorne starten wie letztes Jahr.mda spart man sich die Überholmanöver.


----------



## -flowjunkie- (24. Juni 2014)

6std die woche oder am tag, mit vorne starten sieht gut aus die sagen ja alle das rennen ab wegen mandel und so


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Juni 2014)

6h pro Woche...alles andere wäre dann schon profiniveau und ich würde ganz vorne starten mir Lizenz ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juni 2014)

Jetzt bin ich aber schon auch mal neugierig, wie dein Training dann aussieht? Einfach 2-3 Ausfahrten nach Gusto? Oder wie kommt man bei 6h pro Woche auf ne 3h30m Zeit? Bei mir haut das nämlich irgendwie nicht hin


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (24. Juni 2014)

Bei mir reicht das auch max für 4:30, aber es soll ja Jungs geben die einfach fitter sind als andere. Ein bekannter von mir fährt den ABM auch in 3:30  bei ~ 3h Training... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -flowjunkie- (24. Juni 2014)

wahrscheinlich klein und leicht oder fährt der e-bike, bei 1700hm brauchst aber n dicken akku


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (24. Juni 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber schon auch mal neugierig, wie dein Training dann aussieht? Einfach 2-3 Ausfahrten nach Gusto? Oder wie kommt man bei 6h pro Woche auf ne 3h30m Zeit? Bei mir haut das nämlich irgendwie nicht hin


 
Naja...im schnitt 2mal ne ausfahrt untr der woche 1,1/5h...dann am sa und so was längeres...2-3h manchmal hab ich aber auch mal keine zeit unter der woche wenn ich auswärts arbeite...da hab ich dann nur das wochenende...

bischen laufsport kommt dazu aber das auch nicht so dolle...2x 30min...

darum so im schnitt 6h ok -8h...

das ganze aber halt immer bischen unregelmässig wegen meinem job den ich habe...

arbeite halt hart an mir und fahre ja auch schon seit 1990 mtb...

letztes jahr hatte ich 3:44h und habe durch den winter weniger gemacht wie dieses jahr...hoffe auch noch auf einen super tag an dem rennen

und wenn ich noch eine gute gruppe erwische könnte es reichen für die 3:30h...


----------



## Kofure (26. Juni 2014)

Ich werde an euch denken wenn ihr im Ziel schon eure erste Mahlzeit zu euch nehmt, während ich noch gemütlich auf dem Bike sitzen darf 
Meine Trainingszeiten bewegen sich bei ~6h biken. Ich fahre aber zur Zeit nur 3 Ausfahrten die Woche die dann zwischen 2 und 4 Stunden gehen, muss mich leider auf meine Prüfungen vorbereiten. Zusätzlich kommen dann noch 1:30-2h Fitnessübungen und ich peile mal 4:45 an.
Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich erst seit August 13 bisschen mehr MTB fahre und dann mit einem Tourenfully an den Start gehe. Aber ich sehe den Albstmarathon eher als "gemütliche" Ausfahrt an, so lang ich auf dem Bike sitze, muss ich nämlich nichts für meine Prüfungen lernen ... 
Kurze Frage hätte ich noch, wird der Marathon eigentlich schon 2 Wochen vorher ausgeschildert? Würde ihn dann nämlich auch mal gerne abfahren. Besitze leider kein GPS Navi fürs bike und auch wenn ich seit 3 Jahren in Albstadt wohne und mich relativ gut auskenne jede Weggabelung kenn ich dann auch nicht.


----------



## m7cha (26. Juni 2014)

Mein STartplatz ist vergeben


----------



## Luke.HdR (26. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand noch einen Startplatz? Suche immer noch einen


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2014)

Kofure schrieb:


> Ich werde an euch denken wenn ihr im Ziel schon eure erste Mahlzeit zu euch nehmt, während ich noch gemütlich auf dem Bike sitzen darf
> Meine Trainingszeiten bewegen sich bei ~6h biken. Ich fahre aber zur Zeit nur 3 Ausfahrten die Woche die dann zwischen 2 und 4 Stunden gehen, muss mich leider auf meine Prüfungen vorbereiten. Zusätzlich kommen dann noch 1:30-2h Fitnessübungen und ich peile mal 4:45 an.
> Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich erst seit August 13 bisschen mehr MTB fahre und dann mit einem Tourenfully an den Start gehe. Aber ich sehe den Albstmarathon eher als "gemütliche" Ausfahrt an, so lang ich auf dem Bike sitze, muss ich nämlich nichts für meine Prüfungen lernen ...
> Kurze Frage hätte ich noch, wird der Marathon eigentlich schon 2 Wochen vorher ausgeschildert? Würde ihn dann nämlich auch mal gerne abfahren. Besitze leider kein GPS Navi fürs bike und auch wenn ich seit 3 Jahren in Albstadt wohne und mich relativ gut auskenne jede Weggabelung kenn ich dann auch nicht.



2 Wochen vorher meines wissens nach nicht. Aber in der letzte Woche vor dem Rennen ist das ganze mal ausgeschildert. Können uns aber auch mal gemeinsam auf die Tour begeben. Komme aus Albstadt und kenne den Kurs.  Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt in der Vorbereitung noch nie die volle Strecke am Stück gefahren bin


----------



## -flowjunkie- (26. Juni 2014)

Hat von Euch am 18,19 oder 20.07 Zeit zum biken auf dem Kurs, hoffe an dem Wochenende auf gutes Wetter und wollte mir da mal die Strecke genauer anschauen. Von mir aus auch gerne den kompletten Kurs!-) Bin 2008 schon mal die Tropy gefahren, ist verdammt lang her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fox11223344 (27. Juni 2014)

Hi, suche auch noch einen Startplatz. Falls noch wer einen abzugeben hat, bitte melden! Danke!


----------



## Kofure (27. Juni 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> 2 Wochen vorher meines wissens nach nicht. Aber in der letzte Woche vor dem Rennen ist das ganze mal ausgeschildert. Können uns aber auch mal gemeinsam auf die Tour begeben. Komme aus Albstadt und kenne den Kurs.  Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt in der Vorbereitung noch nie die volle Strecke am Stück gefahren bin



ja eigentlich interessieren mich nur die letzten 20km, die ich nicht von der normalen MTB Runde kenne, sonst ist die ja relativ ähnlich zu der MTB Runde.



-flowjunkie- schrieb:


> Hat von Euch am 18,19 oder 20.07 Zeit zum biken auf dem Kurs, hoffe an dem Wochenende auf gutes Wetter und wollte mir da mal die Strecke genauer anschauen. Von mir aus auch gerne den kompletten Kurs!-) Bin 2008 schon mal die Tropy gefahren, ist verdammt lang her.



Wenn du in die Vergangenheit reisen kannst wäre das vllt möglich


----------



## hillninjo (28. Juni 2014)

@-flowjunkie-
gibt es da ein Missverständnis? / evtl. hab ich was übersehen ... 
es gibt den *Albstadt Marathon* am *12.07.2014 - *http://www.albstadtbikemarathon.de/
und die
*ALB-GOLD Trophy* 2014 am *5. Oktober 2014 in Trochtelfingen *- http://www.alb-gold.com/de/sport/alb-gold-trophy


----------



## -flowjunkie- (29. Juni 2014)

mein Fehler, sorry bin dann mal raus


----------



## gsvetan (3. Juli 2014)

Wann kommen die Startnummern raus?

Gruß Sven


----------



## hillninjo (3. Juli 2014)

Ich tippe auf heute noch (03.07.2014) 
http://services.datasport.com/2014/mtb/albstadtbikemarathon/


----------



## gsvetan (3. Juli 2014)

Wie kommst drau?

Gruß Sven


----------



## hillninjo (3. Juli 2014)

gsvetan schrieb:


> Wie kommst drau?
> 
> Gruß Sven


2012 wusste ich  Do.12.07. Bescheid und Start war am Sa.21.07.
Hab mir aber jetzt ne Kristallkugel bestellt, damit ich sicher bin


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (4. Juli 2014)

Hi Jungs,

Startnummern sind raus:

http://www.datasport.com/live/?racenr=16693&m=sl

Wünsche allen viel Spass!
Gruss Waldfee


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Juli 2014)

Sauber Startblock 2...das reicht mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (4. Juli 2014)

Warum werden eigentlich immer die Lizenzkarten bei der Startnummernausgabe bis nach dem Rennen einbehalten?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (4. Juli 2014)

keine ahnung hab keine lizenz


----------



## Haferstroh (4. Juli 2014)

Muss ich mal vor Ort fragen wenns wieder soweit ist.....


----------



## der-schrecklich (4. Juli 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Sauber Startblock 2...das reicht mir...


Hallo onkel_doc kann es sein das du vorletztes Jahr aus dem letzten Startblock trotz 2000 Nummer  gestartet bist?


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Juli 2014)

Jup das ist so...weil ein Kollege sich nachgemeldet hat und dann ganz hinten starten müsste. Letztes Jahr war ich im ersten durch nen guten Kontakt. Der zweite reicht mir jetzt aber auch...


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Juli 2014)

Freundin und Cousin aus Deutschland startet auch wieder. Natürlich noch unocz und Formracer aus dem Forum hier....


----------



## Laktathunter (5. Juli 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Freundin und Cousin aus Deutschland startet auch wieder. Natürlich noch unocz und Formracer aus dem Forum hier....


Läääääääääääääääzzzzzzz rock Albstääääääääääääääääääääääädt


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (5. Juli 2014)

Ja Albstadt meine Heimatstadt. Kein durchgehender Radweg im Talgang, aber einen der tollsten 
MTB Marathons, das haben die. Zum Glück wurde vor 15 Jahren der gesamte Talgang verengt und 
alles Verparkplatzisiert, statt die Chance einer geilen Radspur zu geben.

Vielleicht kommt eines Tages jemand darauf, dass man die Talgangschienen endlich rausreißen
sollte und einen einzigartigen Radweg darauf machen könnte. Wäre für die Schüler eine klasse
Sache


----------



## gsvetan (5. Juli 2014)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt eines Tages jemand darauf, dass man die Talgangschienen endlich rausreißen
> sollte und einen einzigartigen Radweg darauf machen könnte. Wäre für die Schüler eine klasse
> Sache



Auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen..............das wäre super!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (5. Juli 2014)

gsvetan schrieb:


> Auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen..............das wäre super!
> 
> Gruß



Stell Dir mal eine wirkliche 100% Radspur vor! Das Bahnbett wäre wie gemacht dafür, da wenig Steigung.
Und dann hintenrum über die Brücken, keine Autos, Ruhe, wenig gefährliche Einmündungen, hinten durchn Tunnel 
durch mitm Rad (bissl LED Beleuchtung rein, kost wenig Strom) und so könnten von Onstmettingen bis Ebingen
die Schüler kreuz und quer am Talgang rumfahren.

Dazu 5-6 Radstationen überdacht mit Videoüberwachung und fertig ist die Laube


----------



## Dot (5. Juli 2014)

Hi!

Evtl. kennt sich da wer aus?

Ich bin im vierten Startblock gemeldet. Ein Kumpel von mir im sechsten Block. Ist es möglich, dass ich mit ihm im sechsten starte? 

LG.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (5. Juli 2014)

Dot schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Evtl. kennt sich da wer aus?
> 
> ...



Ja ist es, aber er darf nicht nach vorne!


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (5. Juli 2014)

Ab wann kann man denn die Startnummern abholen ? Finde da irgendwie nichts auf der HP


----------



## hillninjo (5. Juli 2014)

CUBE-LTD-RIDER schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man denn die Startnummern abholen ? Finde da irgendwie nichts auf der HP


http://www.albstadtbikemarathon.de/marathon/
unter Ausschreibung (pdf)
diesesmal aber woanders als sonst.


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (5. Juli 2014)

Ah jetzt ja  
Danke...
Hoffe ich bekomme meine Erkältung bis dahin in den griff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (5. Juli 2014)

Jetzt mal allererste Fühler Richtung Wetter ausstrecken....






Naja, sogen wir mal das Gegenteil der letzten Wochen bei uns hier mit knochentrockenen Böden.. 

http://www.wetteronline.de/wetternews/2014-07-05-re

Sehr regenreiche Woche blabla, über 80Liter/qm² Regen blabla, sehr wetteraktives Tief blabla, länger anhaltender Dauerregen zur Wochenmitte blabla...


----------



## hillninjo (5. Juli 2014)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Jetzt mal allererste Fühler Richtung Wetter ausstrecken....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dicke Stollen schon montiert


----------



## Haferstroh (5. Juli 2014)

Mir alles egal, die Racekings bleiben drauf


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (5. Juli 2014)

Ich gehe mit wild racer 's an start... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## der-schrecklich (5. Juli 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Sauber Startblock 2...das reicht mir...


2er Startblock oder 2000er nummer also 3er Startblock wie ich?


----------



## der-schrecklich (5. Juli 2014)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Jetzt mal allererste Fühler Richtung Wetter ausstrecken....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja trocken kann es jeder, aber mit den Race King wird es bestimmt lustiger!


----------



## Laktathunter (5. Juli 2014)

hab nen Thunder Burt aufgezogen, Scheiß auf grip, überleben ist alles


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Juli 2014)

Ist 2000er startblock 3?

Ist auch noch gut...das reicht mir...


----------



## der-schrecklich (6. Juli 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ist 2000er startblock 3?
> 
> Ist auch noch gut...das reicht mir...


Dann können wir ja wieder ne Runde zusammen fahren wie vorletztes Jahr?
Vielleicht schaffen wir dann die anvisierten 3:30.
Und noch eine Frage hattest ihr 2012 eigene Verpflegungsstationen  oder warum habe ich euch immer an den Stationen verloren und dann meine liebe Mühe euch wieder einzuhohlen.


----------



## pug304 (6. Juli 2014)

Startnummernzuteilung ist dieses Jahr wohl mit dem Zufallsgenerator erzeugt worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (6. Juli 2014)

Reifen sind völlig überbewertet. Zu 90% entscheidet immer der Fahrer.

Wetterprognosen weiterhin beschissen, auch wenn ich das grad hier bei 30° schwitzend kaum glauben kann:

http://www.wetteronline.de/14-tage-wetter

Ist aber noch etwas hin, schaun mer mal.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juli 2014)

Das Wetter geht eher am sa wieder...bis do nicht gut...Freitag bisschen besser Sa. nochmals besser...

Hoffe mal dass Petrus ein Einsehen hat mit uns...


2012 sind Kollege und ich mit zwei Flaschen gestartet. Das hat an diesem Tag gereicht...wenn man an den Stationen immer noch was aus dem Becher genommen hat. Darum hast du uns immer wieder verloren...wir sind einfach durchgerauscht. 

So lange es geht werde ich das dieses jahr auch machen. Nur ev am letzten kurz halten und Flasche füllen, falls es nicht reicht...

Freundin startet mit camelback...

3:30 ist schon ne ansage. Je nach Wetter könnte es reichen.


----------



## der-schrecklich (6. Juli 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Das Wetter geht eher am sa wieder...bis do nicht gut...Freitag bisschen besser Sa. nochmals besser...
> 
> Hoffe mal dass Petrus ein Einsehen hat mit uns...
> 
> ...


Ich hatte auch 2 Flaschen aber die mit dem Wasser habe ich zum reinigen der Brillengläser während der Fahrt genutzt.
und musste mangels Sicht trotzdem 3x halten und mir die Brille reinigen lassen (danke an die Streckenposten die sind echt Gold wert).


----------



## Haferstroh (6. Juli 2014)

http://www.wetter.com/wettertv/Kolumnen/0_ssb69ez0#/0_ssb69ez0

Bei 2:35 "Blabla im Laufe der Woche besonders im Süden Regenmengen von bis zu 150L/qm², das könnte dann schon kritisch für Seen und Flüsse werden" 

Wenn sich das bewahrheitet, dann wird auf jeden Fall ein Startplatz in Block A frei....


----------



## Laktathunter (6. Juli 2014)

Das Wetter muss gut werden, hab extra nen thunder Burt gekauft


----------



## Haferstroh (6. Juli 2014)

Naja, jedenfalls sei gesagt, dass das ganze Jahr die Vorhersagen schlimmer waren als es letztlich wurde.

Ausserdem können die Böden derzeit sehr viel Wasser aufnehmen! von oben darf ruhig bisschen was kommen, mir gehts eher um den Untergrund.


----------



## Laktathunter (6. Juli 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Das Wetter geht eher am sa wieder...bis do nicht gut...Freitag bisschen besser Sa. nochmals besser...
> 
> Hoffe mal dass Petrus ein Einsehen hat mit uns...
> 
> ...


3:30 ist ne Ansage Jens, weiss nicht wie wir das packen sollen.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juli 2014)

Das erreicht man mit gleichmässigem Tempo und nicht immer Kickern in den Anstiegen...

Und am Anfang nicht gleich alle Körner loswerden...schon zügig und dann dein Tempo fahren...

Gleichzeitig eine gute Gruppe finden die harmoniert...da spart man sehrviel kraft...und wenns nicht mehr geht bisschen hinten verstecken...

Dann kommt da noch das Wetter und der Untergrund...

Wird sehr knapp mit meinem Training aber die 3:44 möchte ich schon deutlich unterbieten...

Man wird sehen und sonst mach ich trotzdem Party am Abend bei der Linde mit vielen guten Kollegen von nah und fern die wir immer wieder dort treffen.


----------



## Laktathunter (6. Juli 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Das erreicht man mit gleichmässigem Tempo und nicht immer Kickern in den Anstiegen...
> 
> Und am Anfang nicht gleich alle Körner loswerden...schon zügig und dann dein Tempo fahren...
> 
> ...


Leider mus ich losheitzen Jens, muss ja 4 Minuten auf dich zufahren. und wenn ich dich seh, mach ich wie du gesagt hast und versteck mich hinter dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juli 2014)

Versuch macht kluch Daniel...

Ich werd's dir so schwer wie möglich machen...

Dort vorn gibts gute Gruppen wo ich mich nach einem Furiosostart auch verstecken kann...


----------



## boulder2002 (7. Juli 2014)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Wenn sich das bewahrheitet, dann wird auf jeden Fall ein Startplatz in Block A frei....



wird auch so einer frei, habe heute vom Arzt die rote Karte für Samstag erhalten


----------



## Laktathunter (7. Juli 2014)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> wird auch so einer frei, habe heute vom Arzt die rote Karte für Samstag erhalten


Übel boulder. Ich hab mir erst mal die Wetterapp vom Geschäftrechner auf Albstadt gestellt. Momentan trocken, Thunder Burt freut sich


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2014)

Wenn der Wetterbericht recht behält und es im laufe der Woche weiterhin so abgeht wie letzte Nacht, wirds ne ordentliche Schlammschlacht. Die Regenmengen von gestern dürften schon reichen um die üblichen Schlammlöcher bis Samstag schön feucht zu halten


----------



## Laktathunter (7. Juli 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wenn der Wetterbericht recht behält und es im laufe der Woche weiterhin so abgeht wie letzte Nacht, wirds ne ordentliche Schlammschlacht. Die Regenmengen von gestern dürften schon reichen um die üblichen Schlammlöcher bis Samstag schön feucht zu halten


wo ist der i dont like Button


----------



## pug304 (7. Juli 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wenn der Wetterbericht recht behält und es im laufe der Woche weiterhin so abgeht wie letzte Nacht, wirds ne ordentliche Schlammschlacht. Die Regenmengen von gestern dürften schon reichen um die üblichen Schlammlöcher bis Samstag schön feucht zu halten



so viele gibt's von denen nicht, die kann man an einer Hand abzählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (7. Juli 2014)

Letzes Jahr war ein grösseres ;-)
Reifen sind da völlig egal, im Mittelfeld stauts da eh :-(


----------



## Der böse Wolf (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich hab leider einen Startplatz abzugeben. Bei Interesse bitte pn.

Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Juli 2014)

na ich lass dann mal die schnellen fasttrack drauf...das sollte reichen...

slide on daniel


----------



## Kofure (7. Juli 2014)

Wo sind denn auf der Strecke Schlammlöcher zu erwarten?
Aber bei meiner 6xxx Startnummer wird es eh überall ein Spaß,wo kein 100% fester Untergrund ist wenn es feucht bleibt. Wie is die Abfahrt zum ersten Verpflegungspunkt bei Nässe so? Will die aber Morgen eh mal fahren.


----------



## Dot (7. Juli 2014)

@ Waldfee_28: Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Dann werde ich mich wohl im 6er Block einfinden.

Als Bereifung habe ich auf meinem 29er im Moment noch vorne den Rocket Ron Evo und hinten den Racing Ralph Evo. Sollte ich noch neue Reifen aufziehen? Das Wetter sieht ja äußerst besch... aus. (Einmal im Jahr durch die Hölle reicht doch (Münsingen). Nun auch in Albstadt? Kotz...)


----------



## Haferstroh (7. Juli 2014)

Also schon heute war das Wetter VIEL besser als vorhergesagt (wie eigentlich immer dieses Jahr). Noch keinen Teufel an die Wand malen...


----------



## Sascha_87 (7. Juli 2014)

Also ich lass den Furios Fred drauf bis jetzt null Defekte und das Ding rollt einfach!


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (7. Juli 2014)

Schnell noch einen Michelin country race bestellt 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Juli 2014)

RoRo RaRa reicht völlig aus...Grippe wird überbewertet...

Ich denk das Wetter wird nicht so mies...abwarten...feucht wird es denke ich aber nicht gleich schlecht...

Freuen wir uns doch wieder auf ein geiles Rennen bei netten Leuten...


----------



## Laktathunter (7. Juli 2014)

Ich hab jetzt 3 Tage gebraucht, den Burt mit Milch dicht zu bekommen. Scheiß aufs Wetter der Burt und ich werden rocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (7. Juli 2014)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Also schon heute war das Wetter VIEL besser als vorhergesagt (wie eigentlich immer dieses Jahr). Noch keinen Teufel an die Wand malen...



der Teufel malt in Albstadt nicht - er schottert, und zwar Waldwege


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (7. Juli 2014)

Bis ich an die Schlammlöcher komme, haben die 2000 anderen vor mir schon das ganze Wasser aus dem Matsch gepresst


----------



## der-schrecklich (7. Juli 2014)

CUBE-LTD-RIDER schrieb:


> Bis ich an die Schlammlöcher komme, haben die 2000 anderen vor mir schon das ganze Wasser aus dem Matsch gepresst


Irrtum 2000 andere haben dann den Moder schön umgerührt
Das weiß ich noch vom vor letzten Jahr.
Allso schnell durch damit wenigstens die Dusche noch warm ist.


----------



## Dot (7. Juli 2014)

Werde nun mal das Wetter beobachten und dann am Freitagabend entscheiden, ob ich vielleicht doch den Dirty Dan 2.0 aufziehe.

Bei einer Schlammschlacht vertraue ich meinem Rocket Ron nicht so sehr.


----------



## boulder2002 (8. Juli 2014)

pug304 schrieb:


> der Teufel malt in Albstadt nicht - er schottert, und zwar Waldwege



ja, aber hauptsächlich die intakten Wege
die einzige "üble" Stelle nach der Abfahrt von Burgfelden runter, wo immer Schlammlöcher waren, hat man halbfertig als Schlaglochpiste stehen gelassen. für die hinteren Regionen wird das womöglich gefährlich

btw Reifen werden gnadenlos überbewertet


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (8. Juli 2014)

Skilift onstmettingen könnte auch interessant werden... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## der-schrecklich (8. Juli 2014)

Juhu , der Wetterbericht wird immer besser so kann es weiter gehen.


----------



## hillninjo (8. Juli 2014)

http://www.albstadt-bike-marathon.de/news/
*Holterdipolter:*
wo ist denn dieser „Kessel“?
kann es sein, dass es hier in diesem Video (2013) ist?


----------



## Kofure (8. Juli 2014)

Also ab Donnerstag soll das Wetter doch immerhin bis Samstagabend trocken bleiben und 20°C. Sind doch fast optimale Vorrausetzungen, die Strecke wird zwar dann nicht ganz trocken sein, aber das ist meinen Nobby Nick zum Glück egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Juli 2014)

Also Info aus erster Hand: Es schifft seit gestern Abend durch...


----------



## Haferstroh (8. Juli 2014)

Scheisse,was mach ich mit meiner Schickimicki-XTR,die wird ja ganz schmuhuzig wenns pisst.Da bleibe ich dahoam und poliere lieber das Glas meiner Vitrine dafür


----------



## sparky35 (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo, 
wie findet ich heraus in welchem Startblock ich stehe, wenn ich meine Start Nr. habe?


----------



## Stiers (8. Juli 2014)

sparky35 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie findet ich heraus in welchem Startblock ich stehe, wenn ich meine Start Nr. habe?


 Die erste Zahl bedeutet auch gleichzeitig die Blocknr.


----------



## martinos (8. Juli 2014)

eigentlich ists echt egal, was man für Reifen aufzieht. Die Matschstellen wird man aufgrund des Verkehrs ohnehin schieben müssen bzw. man ist an diesen Stellen sowieso schneller, wenn man läuft.


----------



## Dot (8. Juli 2014)

Gibt es viele Matschstellen? Ich bin letztjährig zum ersten Mal mitgefahren und da war es ja furztrocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (8. Juli 2014)

Dot schrieb:


> Gibt es viele Matschstellen? Ich bin letztjährig zum ersten Mal mitgefahren und da war es ja furztrocken.



Jetzt macht man sich keine Gedanken über Matsch, sondern guckt gleich Fussball


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Juli 2014)

sorry aber ich bin da vorne weg und da gibts kein verkehr um zu schieben...

da wird durchgefahren...


----------



## pfeffer2004 (8. Juli 2014)

Bin letzten Samstag die Strecke abgefahren. War schon bisschen matschig und jetzt nach dem Dauerregen die letzten beiden Tage hier wirds richtig matschig werden.


----------



## -flowjunkie- (9. Juli 2014)

Hat noch jemand Mandeln und´n Startplatz zu vergeben?-) Hab Lust auf Schlammschlacht am Samstag, kurz PN.


----------



## der-schrecklich (9. Juli 2014)

Frag mal bei FW-Michl nach! ist halt ne 8XXX Nummer.


----------



## pfeffer2004 (9. Juli 2014)

Regen Regen Regen 

und soll wohl auch nicht großartig bis samstag besser werden.


----------



## der-schrecklich (9. Juli 2014)

pfeffer2004 schrieb:


> Regen Regen Regen
> 
> und soll wohl auch nicht großartig bis samstag besser werden.


Na dann wie 2012 Augen zu und durch.
Und Duschzeug nicht vergessen


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juli 2014)

2012 hat der Schlamm mich nach der Verplegungsstation am Skilift Onstmettingen mein Schaltauge gekostet...hat sich irgendwie die Kette verklemmt, gar nicht cool. Mal sehen, wie sich das dieses Jahr entwickelt


----------



## aka (9. Juli 2014)

der-schrecklich schrieb:


> Frag mal bei FW-Michl nach! ist halt ne 8XXX Nummer.


Beim Uebernehmen des Startplatzes bekommt man eine neue Nummer, dabei scheinen die sich an den bisherigen Ergebnissen zu orientieren (falls vorhanden). Finde ich gut!


----------



## 4you2 (9. Juli 2014)

Die Cleats wollen einfach nicht an meinen Gummistiefeln halten,
nur deshalb muss ich meinen Startplatz abgeben !
Bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Schlumpf (9. Juli 2014)

die reifenfrage hat sich wohl erledigt - schwimmflügel wären angebracht


----------



## Kofure (9. Juli 2014)

ich hätte mal ne kurze Frage zur Ausrüstung, also ich hab kein Problem mit nassen Beinen nur mit nassen Füßen. Problem ist jetzt nur in meine Überschuhe läuft das Wassser ohne lange Hose einfach dann von oben rein.
Lange wasserdichte Hosen für die Temperaturen besitz ich nicht, bei 22°C Winterausrüstung anzuziehen bringt dann auch keinen Vorteil. Das Einzige was mir jetzt einfallen würde, wäre Überziehschuhe und dann mit Panzertape oben abdichten, wie löst ihr das Problem oder geht ihr alle mit langen Klamotten an Start? 
Meine Sommerschuhe sind halt durchlöchert und halten keine 2 Minuten Wasser ab.


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (9. Juli 2014)

Keine Panik! Am Samstag ist gutes Wetter. 
Ich gehe mit kurzen Klamotten an den Start.... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kofure (9. Juli 2014)

CUBE-LTD-RIDER schrieb:


> Keine Panik! Am Samstag ist gutes Wetter.
> Ich gehe mit kurzen Klamotten an den Start....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


alles klar und wenns einem kalt wird fährt man schon schneller


----------



## -flowjunkie- (9. Juli 2014)

ich würde die Sommerschuhe mit Löcher nehmen, da kann die Feuchtigkeit fast so schnell raus wie sie reinkommt. Bei dem Wetter hilft eh nur ein sturer Kopf;-)


----------



## Grautvornics (9. Juli 2014)

Im Augenblick herrscht tolle Fernsicht!







Gruß
Grautvornics


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juli 2014)

alsooo gemäss wetter albstadt solls schon besser werden.

fr sa mal kein regen...
das ist doch schon was...


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juli 2014)

wenns genug warm ist normale klamotten. je mehr ich an habe desto schwerer wird das zeugs wenns mal duscht...


----------



## Grautvornics (9. Juli 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> alsooo gemäss wetter albstadt solls schon besser werden.
> 
> fr sa mal kein regen...
> das ist doch schon was...



Wo hast du denn geschaut?
Laut Wetter.com schifft es bis einschließlich Samstag, mal mehr, mal weniger!

Gruß
Grautvornics

--> musste gerade feststellen, dass mir doch vor was graut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (9. Juli 2014)




----------



## Dot (9. Juli 2014)

Well,... disgusting.


----------



## Haferstroh (9. Juli 2014)

Die Chancen auf gutes Wetter stehen seit gestern Abend bei 7:1


----------



## hillninjo (9. Juli 2014)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Die Chancen auf gutes Wetter stehen seit gestern Abend bei 7:1


----------



## pfeffer2004 (9. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube es stellt sich nur die Frage ob es schlimmer wird als 2012.

Trocken wird es wohl kaum werden


----------



## BLAM (9. Juli 2014)

Macht euch mal nicht ins Hemd! Wer in Albstadt nen gröberen Reifen als nen Raceking / RacingRalph braucht, sollte sich eher mal Gedanken um Stützräder machen... wer schneller fährt ist länger trocken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winterseitler (9. Juli 2014)

Oder: Wer schneller fährt ist kürzer nass...


----------



## blkn2002 (9. Juli 2014)

Hi,

würde noch den Platz von meiner Freundin vergeben. 
Einfach PM an mich.


----------



## Sascha_87 (9. Juli 2014)

Ff drauf und ab gehts kann sich ja kein Matsch festsetzen


----------



## BLAM (9. Juli 2014)

winterseitler schrieb:


> Oder: Wer schneller fährt ist kürzer nass...



Wer allerdings kurz fährt ist länger kalt (wobei es nicht sooo kalt werden soll...)


----------



## der-schrecklich (9. Juli 2014)

winterseitler schrieb:


> Oder: Wer schneller fährt ist kürzer nass...


Na das ist mal ne Ansage für Samstag.


----------



## der-schrecklich (9. Juli 2014)

Grautvornics schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn geschaut?
> Laut Wetter.com schifft es bis einschließlich Samstag, mal mehr, mal weniger!
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Keine Angst das tut nicht weh, oder vielleicht doch aber nur ein bisschen.
Und richtig kalt wird es erst unter der Dusche.


----------



## Kofure (9. Juli 2014)

Eigentlich ist so Wetter mir lieber als 40°C, ich bin nur nicht so der Fan vom schieben und das wird aus dem 6ten Startblock raus nicht zu verhindern sein. Dann steigt die Chance ne 5 vor der Zeit zu haben bei mir dramatisch an


----------



## blumi (10. Juli 2014)

Kofure schrieb:


> ich hätte mal ne kurze Frage zur Ausrüstung, also ich hab kein Problem mit nassen Beinen nur mit nassen Füßen. Problem ist jetzt nur in meine Überschuhe läuft das Wassser ohne lange Hose einfach dann von oben rein.
> Lange wasserdichte Hosen für die Temperaturen besitz ich nicht, bei 22°C Winterausrüstung anzuziehen bringt dann auch keinen Vorteil. Das Einzige was mir jetzt einfallen würde, wäre Überziehschuhe und dann mit Panzertape oben abdichten, wie löst ihr das Problem oder geht ihr alle mit langen Klamotten an Start?
> Meine Sommerschuhe sind halt durchlöchert und halten keine 2 Minuten Wasser ab.



Ich habe hierfür ein paar wasserdichte Socken von Sealskinz http://www.sealskinz.com 
Kann man bei chainreaction gut beziehen, vor kurzem für 28 Euro im Angebot, sonst zahlt man 40-50Euro für die Teile. 
Sind aber jeden Euro wert, kann sie nur empfehlen, wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv, brauchst keine Überschuhe, ziehst die normalen luftdurchlässigen Teile an und hast trockene und warme Füsse. 
Solange es nicht wie verrückt regnet und das Wasser an den Beinen in die Socken läuft sind sie perfekt. 
Was in die Socken rein läuft, bleibt nämlich auch drin, der Nachteil von wasserdicht. ;-)


----------



## blumi (10. Juli 2014)

Stimmen die 200hm laut Ausschreibung. Hab die Strecke mit weniger im Hinterkopf, ist aber schon zwei Jahre her. 
Höhenprofil sieht immer noch gleich aus wie damals. 
Hat wer nen Plan?


----------



## Sascha_87 (10. Juli 2014)

sind so 1700 hlaub i


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grautvornics (10. Juli 2014)

Laut Navi vor vier Wochen waren es exakt 2000Hm bei einer Streckenlänge von 83km.
Die Strecke wurde letztes Jahr aufgrund von Hangabrutschen etwas geändert.

Gruß
Grautvornics


----------



## blumi (10. Juli 2014)

Dann ist das Höhenprofil auf der Homepage noch das alte?
Wie gesagt, es deckt sich sehr genau mit dem älteren und da waren es meiner Meinung nach auch so um die 1700hm.


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (10. Juli 2014)

Sind exactly 2000hm und 83km

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2014)

Mein Edge800 hat mit barometrischem Höhenmesser letztes Jahr 1757HM gemessen.


----------



## Spenglerextrem (10. Juli 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mein Edge800 hat mit barometrischem Höhenmesser letztes Jahr 1757HM gemessen.


 
Dann hast wohl irgendwo abgekürzt ;-)

Bei mir warens letztes Jahr auch 83 km und 2000 hm.


----------



## Grautvornics (10. Juli 2014)

Speziell bei der Albstadtmarathonstrecke ist ein barometrischer Höhenmesser zugegebenermaßen 
deutlich genauer.
Insbesondere wenn es am Albtrauf entlang geht, können schon ein paar wenige Meter Abweichung von der Route,
viele Höhenmeter ausmachen.
Offensichtlich hat der Veranstalter die Höhenmeter dann ebenfalls mit einem Navi ohne brometrischem Höhenmesser
ermittelt. Aber egal!
2000Höhenmeter hört sich halt auch besser an wie 1775!

Gruß
Grautvornics


----------



## Sascha_87 (10. Juli 2014)

Mal ne doofe Frage.. ista die Strecke die gleiche oder ähnlich wie bei der Albgold trophy im oktober? Da war auch die Rede von 2000hm, schlussendlich warens knappe 1700 bei 83km


----------



## Laktathunter (10. Juli 2014)

Wie ist heut das Wetter bei Euch Albstädtler?


----------



## hillninjo (10. Juli 2014)

Sascha_87 schrieb:


> Mal ne doofe Frage.. ista die Strecke die gleiche oder ähnlich wie bei der Albgold trophy im oktober? Da war auch die Rede von 2000hm, schlussendlich warens knappe 1700 bei 83km


Trophy ist nicht in Albstadt:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xchqsdzpyjbpsckz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (10. Juli 2014)

Sascha_87 schrieb:


> Mal ne doofe Frage.. ista die Strecke die gleiche oder ähnlich wie bei der Albgold trophy im oktober? Da war auch die Rede von 2000hm, schlussendlich warens knappe 1700 bei 83km


Wird wohl die gleiche sein, nur die eine halt in Albstadt, die andere in Münsingen


----------



## TTT (10. Juli 2014)

blumi schrieb:


> Dann ist das Höhenprofil auf der Homepage noch das alte?
> Wie gesagt, es deckt sich sehr genau mit dem älteren und da waren es meiner Meinung nach auch so um die 1700hm.


Das Profil ist meines Erachtens das neue. Abweichungen vom alten vor allem hinten raus...
2000Hm glaub ich auch nicht, ist wohl sehr großzügig aufgerundet.


----------



## -flowjunkie- (10. Juli 2014)

Hat so spontan noch mit einer Startplatzumschreibung geklapt. War bei uns Memminger Umwald unterwegs so schlimm sieht es da garnicht aus, mit Thunder Bird alles gut fahrbar hoch wie runter! Kann für Samstag noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Albstadt anbieten Abfahrt 5:00, einfach PN.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2014)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Wie ist heut das Wetter bei Euch Albstädtler?


Bewölkt, leichte Regenschauer. Die Sonne wart seit Montag nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## makleki (10. Juli 2014)

Bitte einmal Sonnenschein und 20°C für Samstag


----------



## andi4711 (10. Juli 2014)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Dann hast wohl irgendwo abgekürzt ;-)
> 
> Bei mir warens letztes Jahr auch 83 km und 2000 hm.



Habe ebenfalls mit Edge 800 im letzten Jahr 81,83 Km 1596  Hm gemessen. 
Stimmt hört sich nicht so gut an, dafür war die Zeit bei vielen besser!

Hat jemand von den "Locals" aktuelle Infos zum Zustand der Strecke(Schlammpassagen, neuer Schotter usw....)

Thkx und bis Samstag
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha_87 (10. Juli 2014)

Als Vergleich Kirchzarten Marathon 77m und 2000hm, Bestzeit Tim Böhme ~2:58h, bei optimalen Bedingungen, in Albstadt war die Bestz. bei 2:46 mein ich, von daher kommt das mit den qeniger hm sehr gut hin


----------



## KaiservonChina (10. Juli 2014)

Leut!

Ich bin aus Zucker... und hab einen miserablen Trainingsstand... und von letzter Woche ne amtliche Prellung im Knie und Schienbein.
In Kombination komm ich heuer ned nach Albstadt.

Braucht jemand von euch nen Startplatz in Block 4xxx ?
Meldet euch einfach - per PM oder email (gerdweckenmann ät gmx . de)

Grüße und viel Erfolg euch!!


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (10. Juli 2014)

Hey Gerd du wirst das Team Sacs doch nicht im Stich lassen... 
Ich will nicht der jüngste im Team sein... 
Gruß Marcel 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KaiservonChina (10. Juli 2014)

Mais du alder Stecher!! 

Jetzt bist der Jüngste und hoffentlich no der zweitschnellste  ... gegen den Kollege Greifswald wird kaum ein Kraut gwachsen sein.
muss leider schon absagen ... war viel los in der U-Bahn in FFM und da wurd ich elegant von hinten gedrückt und bin statt in die Bahn in den Schacht zwischen Bahn und Bahnsteig getreten - habs mit meinem Schienbein bis Höhe Knie elegant abgefangen    ... ca. Regenbogenfarben.

War heut ne Testrunde fahren flach - das ging halbwegs, aber Stock und Stein will ich mir noch nich zumuten, spannt scho no gwaltig...


Daher muss ich den kürzeren ziehen... angenommen hier meldet sich keiner, würdst mir die Startunterlagen abholen und irgendwie m Holger mitgeben? Würd mich nochmal bei dir melden in dem Fall.

Aber - P-Weg im September im Sauerland, kleiner Wink mitm Zaunpfahl ? 


Cheers und grüß die Chaotentruppe!!


----------



## winterseitler (10. Juli 2014)

Bin die Strecke auch neulich gefahren. Garmin 800 = 1760hm


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (10. Juli 2014)

Na dann gute Besserung, werd mein Bestes geben 
Bin noch in Furthwangen und in Münsingen am Start, vielleicht sehen wir uns dann da.
Meldest dich halt nochmals per PN falls ich dir dein Zeug abholen soll.


----------



## kraete81 (11. Juli 2014)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> http://www.wetter.com/wettertv/Kolumnen/0_ssb69ez0#/0_ssb69ez0
> 
> Bei 2:35 "Blabla im Laufe der Woche besonders im Süden Regenmengen von bis zu 150L/qm², das könnte dann schon kritisch für Seen und Flüsse werden"
> 
> Wenn sich das bewahrheitet, dann wird auf jeden Fall ein Startplatz in Block A frei....


 Solltest eher ma den Thunderburt weg lassen, bevor du den Startplatz aufgibts


----------



## Haferstroh (11. Juli 2014)

Ne der Grund ist ein anderer, und zwar dauert das Putzen nach meiner Kalkulation bis Sonntag Nacht 23 Uhr,dabei will ich aber um 22Uhr Fussball sehen.Und die eine Stunde kann ich beim Rennen nicht rausfahren,es sei denn ich unterbiete den Streckenrekord um eine halbe Stunde.


----------



## aka (11. Juli 2014)

War grad einen teil der Strecke besichtigen - finde die Bedingungen Tipp topp. Die matschloecher nach dem zitterhof waren auch schon mehr bzw. Tiefer.
Und das Wetter ist perfekt, Sonnenschein und ca. 22 grad.  Daumen:


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (11. Juli 2014)

Hab auch gerade meine Nr geholt, bin schon heiss 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (11. Juli 2014)

Ich habe gerade gar kein bock, mein Partner hat abgesagt ich war eh schon unmotiviert, um 5 aufstehen 3 Std Autofahrt.... wenigstens sind Euer Worte bezüglich dem Wetter aufbauend, danke Euch Jungs


----------



## winterseitler (11. Juli 2014)

Die lieben uns...

Lest mal die Kommentare unter dem Bericht...

http://www.zak.de/artikel/details/221085


----------



## winterseitler (11. Juli 2014)

Gute Wettervorhersage. Sehr hohe Trefferquote zur Wirklichkeit.

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=198635&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## Laktathunter (11. Juli 2014)

winterseitler schrieb:


> Die lieben uns...
> 
> Lest mal die Kommentare unter dem Bericht...
> 
> http://www.zak.de/artikel/details/221085


das motiviert noch mehr


----------



## aka (11. Juli 2014)

Naja was sind die paar bruddler gegen die tausenden die an der Strecke stehen und einen anfeuern....


----------



## hardliner187 (11. Juli 2014)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...atz-2-plaetze-/222268594-257-17287?ref=search

Gerade  auf ebay kleinanzeigen entdeckt


----------



## Haferstroh (11. Juli 2014)

winterseitler schrieb:


> Die lieben uns...
> 
> Lest mal die Kommentare unter dem Bericht...
> 
> http://www.zak.de/artikel/details/221085



Die Art und Weise der Berichterstattung trägt seinen Teil dazu bei:

"Ausnahmezustand" (alle in Deckung!!)
"bereits am Donnerstag" (ne Stunde vorher hätte wohl nicht gereicht oder was?!?)
"wieder zahlreiche Strassen" (also mindestens 388 Strassen)

Zwischen den Zeilen auch hier schon negative Stimmungsmache. Liest sich für einen Unwissenden so als wenn 3 Wochen Münchner Wies'n jetzt in die City von Albstadt verlegt wurden einschliesslich dem Wacken Open Air plus einem Formel 1-Rennen durch die Fussgängerzone.


----------



## mibooo (11. Juli 2014)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade gar kein bock, mein Partner hat abgesagt ich war eh schon unmotiviert, um 5 aufstehen 3 Std Autofahrt.... wenigstens sind Euer Worte bezüglich dem Wetter aufbauend, danke Euch Jungs


Hier er hier noch ein paar Bilder zur zusätzlichen Motovation. 18Uhr am ersten Ansieg nach dem Start.


----------



## trhaflhow (11. Juli 2014)

Super, dass von der orga ein kostenloser Womo Stellplatz zur Verfügung gestellt wurde 
Beschi.  SSEN ist nur dass dort ein D. Eppenhaufen
Von Türken Party feiert
Alle die Schlafen können - auch denen die nicht schlafen können viel erfolg morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-schrecklich (11. Juli 2014)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Super, dass von der orga ein kostenloser Womo Stellplatz zur Verfügung gestellt wurde
> Beschi.  SSEN ist nur dass dort ein D. Eppenhaufen
> Von Türken Party feiert
> Alle die Schlafen können - auch denen die nicht schlafen können viel erfolg morgen


Gute Nacht bis Morgen alle miteinander


----------



## Kofure (12. Juli 2014)

Ich wünsche Euch allen viel spass auch wenn das wetter nicht so schön aussieht, Hauptsache trocken.


----------



## Haferstroh (12. Juli 2014)

Immer finsterer trostloser Himmel, schmierige Strecke, dann Wolkenbruch->Rennaufgabe ca. 10km nach der Sprungschanze....gute Entscheidung gewesen!

Zwischenzeit bei der Sprungschanze von 1:40 war ja ganz ok.

Strecke war ca. 10min. langsamer als letztes Jahr, sieht man auch am Ergebnis aller anderen.

Bis nächstes Jahr wieder....


----------



## Kofure (12. Juli 2014)

Servus,

Das ist dann na klar nicht so toll.

Also Wettertechnisch hatte ich Glück nur leider war so Ca alles nach der Sprungschanze ziemlich Schlammig und zum Teil daher nicht fahrbar, davor ging alles bis auf die Abfahrt zum lift das lag aber nur dran dass zu viele geschoben haben.
Und halt block 6 ist vor allem Anfang bei jedem Anstieg ziemlich bescheiden.
Zielzeit 4:46 war für die viele wanderei ganz i.O nächstes Jahr hoffentlich trocken und dann hoff ich auf 4:00-4:15.
Wie liefs beim rest ?


----------



## aka (12. Juli 2014)

Ich fands gut und hatte viel Spass. Die Strecke in Albstadt ist wenn trocken ja sehr einfach. So wars wenigstens etwas anspruchsvoller.


----------



## 124penoepel (12. Juli 2014)

Bei mir lief es super. Letztes Jahr 4:08, dieses Jahr die 4 Stunden geknackt. Scheinbar liegt mir das Pisswetter besser. Die Abfahrten waren teils wirklich haarig, aber ansonsten musste man nicht so viel trinken und von der Temperatur war es gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2014)

Ich kam mit den Bedingungen so gar nicht zurecht...bin eh schon ein Abfahrtsschisser und wenn es dann noch nass und glitschig ist...brrr 

Aber geil wars wie jedes Jahr trotzdem. Einfach immer weiter machen.


----------



## vni (12. Juli 2014)

Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht im Schlamm zu fahren, morgen kommt halt noch die ganze arbeit das MTB wieder zu säubern,
finde ich schlimmer als im Schlamm zu fahren.


----------



## 4you2 (12. Juli 2014)

Andere geben für "Heilerde" viel Geld aus, ich hatte sie in Albstadt in jeder Ritze !
Habe den Marathon 10 min. länger als 2013 genießen können, bin dabei alles durchgefahren.
Continental Race King Black Chili - simply the best !!!
Grüße an alle Schlammpacker !


----------



## domingo2 (12. Juli 2014)

Ich fand das mit dem Starkregen und Schlamm auch nett Hat mir auf jeden Fall besser gelegen als die Hitze von letztem Jahr. Mit 3h33min sogar 3 Minuten schneller als '13.

Ganz großes Lob an die Orga und die hunderten von Zuschauern!  

Die Strecke liegt mir eigentlich so überhaupt nicht, aber ich werde nächstes Jahr sicher wieder dabei sein


----------



## gsvetan (12. Juli 2014)

Ich fand es heut auch nicht so dolle  Mir hat es mein Umwerfer zerlegt so das ich ab km 45 nur noch im großen Kettenblatt fahren konnte und dann rutschte ich gefühlt mehr wie meine Mitsztreiter. Welchen Reifendruck sind ihr heute in euren 29érn gefahren???

Gruß Sven


----------



## domingo2 (12. Juli 2014)

1,9 hinten und 1,6 vorne mit Maxxis Crossmark 2.1, Latexschläuchen und Starrgabel. Keine Durschläge mit 75kg


----------



## gsvetan (12. Juli 2014)

domingo2 schrieb:


> 1,9 hinten und 1,6 vorne mit Maxxis Crossmark 2.1, Latexschläuchen und Starrgabel. Keine Durschläge mit 75kg


......ok dann hatte ich mit 2.0 vorn und 2.3 hinten mit dem x-king bei 76kg ein bisschen viel drin.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Juli 2014)

albstadt meine perle...ne wunderschöne stadt...;-)

man war das wieder ein rennen. tolle leute ubd geile party. 

das wetter war besch...eiden bis sauwetter. 

trotzdem spass gemacht.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Juli 2014)

ich fahr bei 80kg
vorne 1,7 hinten 1,8...


----------



## -flowjunkie- (13. Juli 2014)

mein Sigma BC 14.12 sagt 1878HM kommt das hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -flowjunkie- (13. Juli 2014)

dann hatte ich wohl in meine abgefahrenen Thunder Burt´s vorn 2 hinten 2,5 bar etwas viel Druck drin, hab mir an 12-13 stellen etwas mehr Grip gewünscht


----------



## Haferstroh (13. Juli 2014)

-flowjunkie- schrieb:


> dann hatte ich wohl in meine abgefahrenen Thunder Burt´s vorn 2 hinten 2,5 bar etwas viel Druck drin, hab mir an 12-13 stellen etwas mehr Grip gewünscht



Die Race King Racesport 2.2 schlingerten auch ziemlich, aber noch kontrolliert. Bleiben aber auch künftig drauf, denn ich bleibe dabei: Fahrkünste sind die Pflicht, Reifen nur die Kür.


----------



## Sascha_87 (13. Juli 2014)

War geil! Vom letzten Block auf P142.. Hatte an manchen Stellen null Grip, FF sei dank  nächstes Jahr ausm ersten Block, dann wird angegriffen! Die Zuschauer waren der Hammer, trotz des Wetters!!


----------



## hillninjo (13. Juli 2014)

Die Bestof-Gallery ist sehenswert (imho):
http://www.sportograf.com/de/shop/event/2348#


----------



## winterseitler (13. Juli 2014)

Tausche Albstadt Finisher Trikot in L gegen eines in M.

Völlig unbenutzt Schilder sind noch dran.


----------



## -flowjunkie- (13. Juli 2014)

Bis auf die Schlammlöcher war ich mit meinen Thunder Burt´s Super unterwegs, viele Stellen wo ich rollend überholen konnte, wo alle Anderen am Kurbeln waren. Was habt ihr an Höhenmeter auf der Uhr, bei mir waren es 1878hm?


----------



## winterseitler (13. Juli 2014)

1736hm Garmin 800


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juli 2014)

Ich hab 1819hm mit meinem Edge 800 gemessen.


----------



## winterseitler (13. Juli 2014)

Wo sitzt eigentlich die Druckabnahme beim Edge 800?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (13. Juli 2014)

Der fasttrack von Speck ging super bei mir... nie Probleme mit der traktion...


----------



## BLAM (13. Juli 2014)

Würde in Albstadt niemals einen stark profilierten Reifen fahren.. die zwei / drei Stellen im Matsch an denen man wirklich profitieren könnte, wiegen den Nachteil (Rollwiderstand) auf Asphalt / Schotter niemals auf. Raceking mit wenig Druck, damit man im Alb-Schotter nicht gleich abschmiert (meine Meinung..)


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (13. Juli 2014)

Hatte auf meinem Edge 500 2223hm.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nils_cyclist (14. Juli 2014)

Mein o-synce navo2coach hat 1775hm gemessen. Gefahren bin ich meine übliche Kombi vorne Rocket Ron tubeless mit ~1,6 Bar, hinten Racing Ralph mit ~1,7 Bar.

Aus dem ersten Block gestartet war die Strecke noch relativ gut und fahrbar, bis auf so 2-3 Passagen. Am Ende war mit mit 3:35h nur knapp über meiner Zeit aus dem letzten Jahr.

Der erste Regenschauer nach der Schanze hat mir fast die Schuhe ausgezogen, plötzlich waren die Beine kalt und wollten nicht mehr so richtig. Beim zweiten Schauer war der Regen gefühlt irgendwie wärmer ;-)


----------



## TTT (14. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand was von schweren Stürzen mitbekommen? Kollege hat gesagt er hat was schlimmeres gesehen. Wenn man mit Ambitionen ganz hinten starten muss, wird das teilweise ganz schön haarig. Ich war am Sa eher auch ne Bremse aus Block 3, die Beine waren einfach schlecht und dann sagt der Kopf irgendwann auch, dass man lieber defensiv fährt. Aber die technischen Leistungsunterschiede sind bei solchen Bedingungen schon sehr groß...


----------



## Grautvornics (14. Juli 2014)

Sturzfrei ankommen war mein Ziel.
Das hat am Ende auch geklappt.

Ich war begeistert wie die Anwohner Ihre Gartenschläuche bis vor
Ihr Grundstück ausgerollt haben und die Schaltwerke vom gröbsten Dreck
befreit haben, damit es weitergehen konnte.

Gruß
Grautvornics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (14. Juli 2014)

War klasse, war wie eine neue Strecke fahren. Man hat teilweise gar nicht gewusst wo man ist vor lauter Schlamm, Dunst und beschlagener Brille. Zum Glück wars nicht so kalt, da war das Wasser egal. Leider nicht unter 3h 30 geblieben :/


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (14. Juli 2014)

Bekam bereits an der Schanze üble Krämpfe, mein schnupfen erledigte den Rest. Hab mich dann mit Mühe noch ins Ziel geschleppt... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kofure (14. Juli 2014)

Zu den schweren stürtzen kann ich nur sagen, dass ich 3 Abtransporte mitbekommen habe. Leider ist aber mein Erinnerungsvermögen nicht so gut, dass ich die Stellen gut beschreiben kann. Soweit ich noch weiß war es alles nach der Schanze.
Ja das mit den technischen Defiziten ist ein Problem, ich bin zwar auch nicht der Beste Fahrer aber was zum Teil da rum fährt ist kriminell und so ne Vollbremsung im paar cm tiefn Schlamm haut wohl jeden vom Rad. Man denkt auch nicht das plötzlich jemand einfach in ner Abfahrt stehn bleibt.
Aber Respekt an die Fahrer die aus dem letzten Startblock in unter 3:30 ins Ziel kommen, ich hing einfach an jedem Anstieg in ner Gruppe fest, brauch wohl noch ne richtige Ellenbogenmentalität^^


----------



## andi4711 (15. Juli 2014)

*Startblock-Schummler* wurden, wie in den Startunterlagen geschrieben, disqualifiziert.
Dieser Biker wollte es den anderen Startern und Zuschauer einfach nicht glauben, dass Starblock-Schummler disqualifziert werden.

Also bis zum nächsten Jahr! 

Übrigens, es wurden auch noch andere disqualifiziert!  Habt ihr da mehr Infos, läuft so was automatisch oder auf Zuruf(Meldung bei Datasport) ab?


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo wer hat denn so was Nötig?  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sascha_87 (15. Juli 2014)

Ja frage mich wie so viele mit einer 8tausender Startnummer vor mir ins Ziel gekommen sind?!?! Einer hat mich überholt am Anfang, ansonsten niemand  und ich bin aus dem letzten Block gestartet...


----------



## Haferstroh (15. Juli 2014)

...und dann ziehen wir noch die ortskundigen Abkürzer und die Gedopten ab und guggn wieviel dann noch übrig bleiben


----------



## andi4711 (15. Juli 2014)

ja, dann könnte es ja fast aufs Podest reichen, aber es wären wahrscheinlich keine Leute mehr auf dem Marktplatz

Doper klar, aber meinste es gibt auch Abkürzer?


----------



## Sascha_87 (15. Juli 2014)

Was da gibts Doper?? Wo man da abkürzen könnte würd i au gern wissen


----------



## Haferstroh (15. Juli 2014)

Albstadt ist wohl der Mara mit den meisten Locals und der Reiz mal eben umme Ecke hier und da ein Viertelstündchen zu holen ist halt gross,besonders gegen Ende wenn man schon kaputt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (15. Juli 2014)

Da bescheisst man sich doch nur selbst. Hab zwar die schlechteste Zeit seit 2008  gefahren. Aber dennoch stolz durchgekommen zu sein. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kofure (15. Juli 2014)

Also abkürzen kann ich mir sogar vorstellen, man muss ja nur über die Transponder dinger fahren.
Mal ne kurze Frage hat wer relativ genaue Kilomenter Angaben zu den 2 Zeitmesspunkten Skisprungschanze und laufen? Würde gerne mal ausrechnen wie sehr ich abgebaut habe oder auch nicht abgebaut habe


----------



## ha-ka (15. Juli 2014)

Da ich ein Local bin, fühle ich mich von euren hirnrissigen Spekulationen angesprochen und möchte das so nicht stehen lassen.
Abkürzen könnte man ja wohl bei jedem Marathon und das gerade den Albstädtern zu unterstellen finde ich ganz schön unsportlich!
Habt ihr irgend jemand die Strecke verlassen sehen (außer zum pissen) oder jemand auf die Strecke kommen sehen ???


----------



## Grautvornics (15. Juli 2014)

Abkürzer gibt es, das ist sicher!
Ein Arbeitskollege von mir hatte plötzlich Einen vor sich,
den er geraume Zeit zuvor schon mal überholt hatte.
Naja, wer´s nötig hat!

Gruß
Grautvornix


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Juli 2014)

Schade wenn es sowas gibt...

Denke aber dass die meisten fair sind.

Vor 2 Jahren als es auch so schlecht Wetter war sind der Kollege und ich auf der alten Strecke auch knapp 4h unterwegs gewesen meine ich. Das funkt schon aus dem letzten Startblock wenn man kompromisslos durch die Leute kurft.

Kollegin die zweite wurde in ihrer Altersklasse musste auch immer von hinten rufen. Die Leute waren sehr net zu ihr und keiner hat gemault...sie ist aus dem 5ten Startblock gestartet...


----------



## fetzwech (15. Juli 2014)

Der ABM lebt doch vom Mitmachen und vom Publikum, Dabeisein ist alles. Wer abkürzt hat schon verloren...


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2014)

Ich denke auch, das Abkürzen an sich "kein Problem" ist. Zum einen für die, die Abkürzen wollen und vor allem aber für das ganze Rennen. Das man sich mal eben so in die Spitzengruppe rein-abkürzt ist dann glaube ich doch schon ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. D.H. an Preisgelder kommt man damit nicht. Ergo bleibt nur der Selbstbetrug. Und wem das Spaß macht: Ja mei, soll er halt Abkürzen


----------



## kraete81 (15. Juli 2014)

Sascha_87 schrieb:


> Ja frage mich wie so viele mit einer 8tausender Startnummer vor mir ins Ziel gekommen sind?!?! Einer hat mich überholt am Anfang, ansonsten niemand  und ich bin aus dem letzten Block gestartet...


 
Es waren realistisch genau zwei Leute aus dem letzten Block vor mir.
Zeit war 3:21.
Die anderen beiden Beiden hatten Zeiten von 3:10 und 3:13. Die haben sich definitiv  in einen anderen Startblock gedrängelt.
Kann ja sein, dass die disqualifiziert hätten werden müssen...nur kannste nix beweisen.... .
Und mit einer überholt, wage ich zu bezweifeln, es sei denn du heißt anders als Sascha mit Vornamen.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (15. Juli 2014)

Bin Local, wüsste nicht wo man abkürzen kann
und habe es selber noch nie erlebt. Wer mit einer
Startnummer von 8000 in 7000 geht wird automatisch
disqualifiziert bei der Zeitnahme (braucht praktisch net
weiterfahren) der Transponder merkt das- sind alle
codiert.

Freuen wir uns auf ABM 2015 und hoffentlich auf
den Ultra Bike 2015!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2014)

Ich kann mich täuschen, aber wenn du dich beim Start in einen Block nach vorne stellst als du stehen darfst, wirst du automatisch durch deinen Transponder disqualifiziert. Da steckt ja die Startnummer/eine ID drin. Und durch die Überfahrzeit weiß man, in welchem Block du gestartet bist. Die sind ja beim Start 3 Minuten getrennt.


----------



## Sascha_87 (15. Juli 2014)

kraete81 schrieb:


> Es waren realistisch genau zwei Leute aus dem letzten Block vor mir.
> Zeit war 3:21.
> Die anderen beiden Beiden hatten Zeiten von 3:10 und 3:13. Die haben sich definitiv  in einen anderen Startblock gedrängelt.
> Kann ja sein, dass die disqualifiziert hätten werden müssen...nur kannste nix beweisen.... .
> Und mit einer überholt, wage ich zu bezweifeln, es sei denn du heißt anders als Sascha mit Vornamen.


Hm ich bin mir eig sehr sicher, waren am Start ausm letzten Block 3 Man an der Spitze, ein Schweizer und noch einer mit dem ich recht lange zusammen gefahren bin. Am ersten Anstieg hat uns einer überholt und das wars..und es sind bestimmt 6 oder 7 mit einer 8er Nummer ich verstehs net  naja egal war trotzdem genial, schade das man keine Gruppe hatte mit der ich fahren konnte. Nur Lutscher gehabt für ne gewisse Zeit


----------



## kraete81 (15. Juli 2014)

ach so, dachte du wärst auch aus dem letzten block gefahren... .

ist absoluter bullshit mit der id!!!! das hat beim sella ronda nicht funktioniert, genauso wenig in albstadt. 
es sind bei beiden events leude aus nicht berechtigten startblocks gestartet


----------



## ha-ka (15. Juli 2014)

wieso sind eigentlich so schnelle Erst-Fahrer aus dem 8er Block gestartet ?
Man konnte doch bei der Anmeldung eine erwartete Zeit angeben. Hat das nicht funktioniert ?


----------



## kraete81 (15. Juli 2014)

leider nein, hatte den startplatz von nem kollegen bekommen. die umgeschriebenen sind dann automatisch nach hinten gerutscht... starten wir nächstes jahr aus block 1


----------



## Sascha_87 (15. Juli 2014)

ja genau hab den platz hier übers forum bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domingo2 (15. Juli 2014)

Hab meinen Startplatz auch hier aus dem Forum. Derjenige war in Startblock 5. Aufgrund meines Vorjahresergebniss durfte ich trotz allem aus dem 1. Block starten.


----------



## 124penoepel (15. Juli 2014)

Wenn man bei den erstplatzierten 8000er Nummern die Fotos anschaut, dann sind die ersten um kurz nach 10 geschossen worden. Da ist Block 8 noch nicht mal losgefahren. Folglich denke ich, dass diejenigen aus dem ersten Block gestartet sind und nicht automatisch disqualifiziert wurden.


----------



## Haferstroh (15. Juli 2014)

Es geht halt nichts über einen gepflegten Massenstart mit Aufstellung nach dem First Come-Prinzip. Die ewig lange Bitzer Steige entzerrt genug. Vorne halt noch eine Extraabteilung für Top10-Fahrer und feddich....

Die paar ganz wenigen Startblockfalscheinsortierer und Abkürzer und auch die, die sich mit irgendwelchem Zeugs volldröhnen für 0,5% mehr Watt anner Kurbel oder gar es technisch schaffen, den Cancellara zu machen (sehr unwahrscheinlich), sind mir sowas von relativ. Eben weils halt einfach sehr wenige sind und 99,9% ehrliche Häute sind.

Die Startblockdiskussion ist übrigens wie Weihnachten: Alle Jahre wieder.....


----------



## 124penoepel (15. Juli 2014)

Die erreichte Zeit rechtfertigt ja auch den Start im ersten Block! Ich finde den Blockstart gar nicht so schlecht. Dann ist das Feld von Anfang an entzerrt.


----------



## kraete81 (15. Juli 2014)

leude sorry, das ist ja der absolute unfug mit der entzerrung!!! wenn man eine gemütliche samstagsausfahrt machen will ok, aber für mich ist das ein rennen und kein ausflug.
wenn du da ne gruppe hast, die zusammenarbeitet, ist das was anderes, wie wenn du ein angeblich entzerrtes feld hast. da hab ich nix von gesehen!
es geht darum, dass sich die leute sportlich verhalten sollen... punkt


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (15. Juli 2014)

Und das tun 99,5% der Starter... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kraete81 (15. Juli 2014)

da geb ich dir recht!


----------



## BLAM (15. Juli 2014)

124penoepel schrieb:


> Wenn man bei den erstplatzierten 8000er Nummern die Fotos anschaut, dann sind die ersten um kurz nach 10 geschossen worden. Da ist Block 8 noch nicht mal losgefahren. Folglich denke ich, dass diejenigen aus dem ersten Block gestartet sind und nicht automatisch disqualifiziert wurden.



Kanns sein dass die ne 8000 auf der Nummer hatten, aber wegen lizenz von vorne raus durften ? Könnt ich mir zumindest gut vorstellen ..


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (15. Juli 2014)

hab im 1. block keine gesehen mit 8000er nummern...


----------



## 124penoepel (15. Juli 2014)

kraete81 schrieb:


> leude sorry, das ist ja der absolute unfug mit der entzerrung!!! wenn man eine gemütliche samstagsausfahrt machen will ok, aber für mich ist das ein rennen und kein ausflug.
> wenn du da ne gruppe hast, die zusammenarbeitet, ist das was anderes, wie wenn du ein angeblich entzerrtes feld hast. da hab ich nix von gesehen!
> es geht darum, dass sich die leute sportlich verhalten sollen... punkt


Blockstart und sportliches Rennen sind kein Widerspruch. Dagegen erschließt sich mir die sportliche Komponente nicht, wenn ich durch ein möglichst frühes Erscheinen eine guten Startplatz sichere. Weiterhin ist bei einigen Passage Überholen nicht oder nur unter Risiko eines Sturzes möglich. Ich sehe nur Vorteile beim Blockstart. Man kann gemütlich 10 Minuten vor dem Start eintrudeln und kann sich sicher sein, einigermaßen vernünftig durchzukommen. Überholt wird trotzdem noch genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2014)

Weiß eigentlich jemand was zu offiziellen Ausscheider-/Aufgeber-Zahlen? Klassiert sind 2338, wie Viele sind denn tatsächlich gestartet? In den Listen von Datasport sind ja nur die enthalten, die es mindestens bis zur ersten Zwischenzeit zur Skischanze geschafft haben.

Die lokale Presse hüllt sich dazu dieses Jahr in Schweigen


----------



## nils_cyclist (16. Juli 2014)

Die Meldelisten sind leider nicht mehr einsehbar, aber auch die brächten ja keine exakte Zahl hervor.

Wo gibt's denn Berichte aus der lokalen Presse? Komme leider nicht aus ganz aus der Gegend, daher bin ich da nicht so ganz im Bilde


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2014)

Auf zak.de zum Beispiel. Aber jetzt wo ich dort die Suchfunktion bemüht habe, habe ich zumindest mal einen Artikel gefunden, der von "über 3000 Teilnehmern" spricht. 

Etwas Stiefmütterlich berichtet auch der Schwarzwälder Bote, aber die sind nicht offizieller Medienpartner soweit ich weiß.


----------



## nils_cyclist (16. Juli 2014)

Ist eigentlich noch jemand beim Team-Sprint am Freitag mitgefahren? im Grunde eine tolle Veranstaltung, vor allem für die Zuschauer, aber 3 Runden pro Person sind schon etwas seeehr kurz... Letztes Jahr im Einzelrennen wurden noch 14 Runden angesetzt.


----------



## Grautvornics (16. Juli 2014)

Hier kommt was zu den Verunfallten!
http://zak.de/artikel/details/221497
Es ist von 40 Versorgungen und 9 Abtransporte in die Klinik die Rede!
Laut DRK-Sprecher gab es schon schlimmere Jahre.

Gruß
Grautvornics


----------



## winterseitler (16. Juli 2014)

Am Abend vor dem Rennen waren 3002 Frauen und Männer auf der Meldeliste...


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2014)

Dann wäre die Gruppe der Nichtstarter und Ausgefallenen/Aufgegeben ja gar nicht soo groß mit rund 500 Personen, also ~16%. Hätte ich bei den Bedingungen mit mehr gerechnet. Wobei meines Wissens nach, viele Lizenzfahrer nicht auf den offiziellen Meldelisten stehen, sondern erst am Renntag direkt eingebucht werden oder so...


----------



## Alb-Rider (16. Juli 2014)

also in der Ergebnisliste der Lizenzfahrer steht einer mit einer 8000er Nummer und soweit ich weiß dürfen die Lizenzfahrer alle in den ersten Block


----------



## TTT (16. Juli 2014)

Ich glaub der Veranstalter hat auch die Möglichkeit Nummern für einen vorderen Block freizugeben. Wir hatten 2 Leute, die haben eine 8000er Nummer zugeteilt bekommen, obwohl sie seit Jahren Zeiten um die 3:30 bis 3:40 fahren. Einer bekam dann noch eine 400er Nummer, beim anderen weiß ich aber nicht, wie es ausgegangen ist. Meine aber, der Veranstalter hatte keine freie Nummern mehr und sprach was von überschreiben...

Abkürzer gibt es sicherlich. Vor Jahren hat ein Kollege mal eine mehrköpfige Gruppe, die deutlich schlechter als er war 3x überholt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (16. Juli 2014)

winterseitler schrieb:


> Am Abend vor dem Rennen waren 3002 Frauen und Männer auf der Meldeliste...


 
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es etwa 100 mehr waren.


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Juli 2014)

Der Veranstalter hat die Möglichkeit bei Nummern aus der hinteren Reihen mit einem Aufkleber in einen vorderen Startblock zu befördern...ev. hat es da welche gehabt mit höheren Nr und hat den kleinen speziellen Aufkleber nicht gesehn...


----------



## oetzi13 (20. Juli 2014)

Auf jeden Fall ein super Marathon. Habe zwar keinen Vergleich, da es mein erster war. Aber Saugeil!
Die ersten 3 von Block H waren zwischen 3:20 und 3:21 (ohne Abkürzen)
Ich war der 2.


----------

